# How do you do it?......



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

I am starting an intricate cross-stitch picture with a minimum of 20 colors. I am wondering how to proceed; do I stitch all the same color on the design throughout the pattern, or do I stitch a row at at time, using all the colors in that row? I am afraid if I stitch all the same colors, and I count wrong, I could throw the whole pattern off. Help.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I fill in by areas. I always start in the center of the pattern and then work up, and then finish the bottom half. If you try to carry several colors at once, you'll go nuts....so do a small section in one color, then go back and finish another color. That system works for me. Good luck!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I fill in by areas. I always start in the center of the pattern and then work up, and then finish the bottom half. If you try to carry several colors at once, you'll go nuts....so do a small section in one color, then go back and finish another color. That system works for me. Good luck!


This is what works for me.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too, start in the cente and work out from there. I have to get some charts enlarged in order to see the symbols and I mark the ones I have done.

Carol J.


----------



## davislady (Mar 23, 2014)

that is how I always did it... could not skip around.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

ompuff said:


> This is what works for me.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


As do I. I start in the center and work that area and go forward from there...good luck and be sure to post a picture when done...we would like to see.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I always find the center, and then start in the upper right hand corner. I figure out how much of the pattern will fit in the size of my hoop, and work on the main color in that section. Then I work on the next most predominant color, and so on.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Have numerous needles with the different threads in too, it all helps to keep the flow (as it were) 
you can re-thread when you take a break,
i always start in the middle and radiate outward doing the bigger blocks of colour first.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

trimic said:


> I am starting an intricate cross-stitch picture with a minimum of 20 colors. I am wondering how to proceed; do I stitch all the same color on the design throughout the pattern, or do I stitch a row at at time, using all the colors in that row? I am afraid if I stitch all the same colors, and I count wrong, I could throw the whole pattern off. Help.


I select an area that has one color and fill in that area going across each row first and then shifting up or down to do another part of the area. I've found my stitches are more uniform using this method and I'm not changing the thread so often leaving lots of tails to be woven in. I usually highlight in yellow the section I've just finished. It helps me stay on track.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I start from the centre too and work one area at a time. I use one color and go across the row then back to the start.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Same here I like non printed cloth


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

MPolaski said:


> I always find the center, and then start in the upper right hand corner. I figure out how much of the pattern will fit in the size of my hoop, and work on the main color in that section. Then I work on the next most predominant color, and so on.


I too work this way but can start in upper right or left depending on the design.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops double post.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Do a search under my name. Go to one of my cross stitch projects and see the "graph" I sew on the aida cloth. I do 10 x 10 block like what is on the pattern. Then I always know where I am on the pattern and am not constantly counting to make sure! On fairly large projects I have also used a different color thread to mark the edges of the pages. I use regular sewing thread. I have been doing this for years and it works great. I trim out the "graph" as I go along. Sometimes if it is only one stitch on the graph line I leave it in until I get more there.

I hope this makes sense. I have shown this to lots of folks and they all wonder why there is not a u-tube about it. 

If you want more information send me a pm and I will be happy to help.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, I also start with the color that has the most blocks on a bought/free pattern. That way I have a way to "anchor" the rest of the colors.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark your pattern into small grids and do one at a time, you certainly don't want to carry threads to far.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I start in the upper left hand corner, work each area of color as you come to it. Never have more than three needles with floss in them at one time. I put all my yarn in sandwich bags, punch a hole in one corner then put them on a ring. (The expensive baggies that shops sell are over priced and a bit too small) Good luck.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

the Loop Method: Found this on YouTube awhile ago and now, this is the only way to start a new thread for me!!!

She spends the first half of the clip showing how to split a single strand from of a length of floss so if you want to skip right to the technique move forward to about 2:30 minutes.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been doing the same thing!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

gq16jw said:


> the Loop Method: Found this on YouTube awhile ago and now, this is the only way to start a new thread for me!!!
> 
> She spends the first half of the clip showing how to split a single strand from of a length of floss so if you want to skip right to the technique move forward to about 2:30 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I am a cross stitch designer, I have taught cross stitch, Hardanger, cut hem stitching, etc. If you are very familiar with cross stitch thread, you know the name Kreinik. They carry silk thread. And that brought about a discussion one day. Mr Kreinik, (yes, that's his name) said to *never* cut cotton floss twice as long and loop it, then catch the loop on the back. Cotton floss is a one directional spin thread. When you double and loop it, the two strands want to lie in two different directions, opposite each other. His company's silk floss is first spun one way, then doubled and spun the other direction. When doubled and looped it will lie flat and together.


I agree with StitchDesigner, as you have the twist going in two different directions, s and z, one strand with fuzz. And don't try to untwist the strands, just grasp one strand between right thumb and forefinger, the whole piece with the other and pull the single strand gently away from the whole. This will pull the single strand right out of the group.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I am a cross stitch designer, I have taught cross stitch, Hardanger, cut hem stitching, etc. If you are very familiar with cross stitch thread, you know the name Kreinik. They carry silk thread. And that brought about a discussion one day. Mr Kreinik, (yes, that's his name) said to *never* cut cotton floss twice as long and loop it, then catch the loop on the back. Cotton floss is a one directional spin thread. When you double and loop it, the two strands want to lie in two different directions, opposite each other. His company's silk floss is first spun one way, then doubled and spun the other direction. When doubled and looped it will lie flat and together.


Thank you for the information but I do cross stitch for fun and don't get caught up in spin too much. So far it looks just fine. If I ever get really good at it and decide to show items at the fair, I will take your advise to heart!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I start in the upper right corner with stitches in the most concentrated color, then just spread out from there. Be sure all top stitches go in the same direction.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

My mother was an expert on all needle work of any sort. When doing petite point and cross stitch she would do this. She had many needles with the different colours of thread all lined up ready to go with the skeins lined up with them. She did one row at a time. She had a length of plain paper lined up for the row she was working on, the paper being held still on either end with hair clips. Next row, move down the paper so that you do not lose your place. She was so organized. the man who framed her works said that he loved doing her stuff as it was nearly as nice on the back as it was on the front.


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks so much for all the Great Advice!! I knew I could count on all of you for help!! Trish


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

radar said:


> the man who framed her works said that he loved doing her stuff as it was nearly as nice on the back as it was on the front.


Hubby loves to show off the back of my work because I am a bit meticulous about it. It must be neat from both sides!


----------

